# need advise on hair algae on new tank



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

Here are some details on my tank so you can help on my problem,
The tank was set up 3 weeks ago 65 g medium planted by now heavily planted by tomorrow.The plants are growing rapidly pearling a lot but hair algae seems to take over    Lighting 12 hours 2x38 and 2x54w flouorecents
parameters:
Kh:4
Ph:6.5
no3:20ppm
Po4:2ppm
no extra K added besides KNO3
Co2 ingected
traces added with commercial liquid fertilizer
Fe:0.2ppm

I really need some advise,I am getting really stressed


Thanks


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Are sure your kh & ph test kits are accurate?


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

seems that way,yeah


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I ain't no expert in the fertilizing bussiness, but here are my suggestions: Try and get your No3 down to 10ppm, other people might say otherwise. Maybe also lower your Po4 to 1-1.5ppm, I know you don't want GS algae, but thats the easiest to get rid of, at the end of a 1xweek WC. Also, you might want to try Tom"Demi-God"Barr's method. LOL. Inside joke, see my thread about "Is there a difference" and you'll see why I put LOL, after Tom's name! The 3 day black out method, really helps to get rid of or reduce algae, I got rid of all my fuzz, and thread algae was minimal, but helalth of plants suffered alittle. I hope this helps. Oh, you can try and manually remove it with a tooth brush.


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

I kept the lighting 12-13 hours from day one,I don't know if this is the cause.Shall I keep it at 8 hours for some time?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The lowest I would go on the daily lighting is 10 hours.

You may want to try lowering your N03 to 10ppm and your P04 to 1ppm to see if that helps.

Adding the extra plants will also help out, make sure that you have plenty of fast growers.

Remember that newly set up tanks take a while to settle in and algae is a common in these tanks.

_Are you adding iron? How much?_


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

yes,I keep it at 0.1-0.2ppm


----------

